# The Official Game Thread Boston Celtics vs da Bulls



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

Hey I never started one so here I go. 

I predict the Bulls will lose 

Bulls 91
Celtics 95

Hey i hope I am wrong but things are not good for the bullies. We lost two in a row and heartbreakers are the worst.I beleive the Celtics will come out fired up and the Bulls will be flat.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

damn it we need FJ OF ROCKAWAY DOING THIS!!! WE'RE 2-0 WITH HIM STARTIN THE THREADS!!! :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

Hey i might be lucky you never no :laugh:

Plus he started the Altanta thread therefore he is 2 and 1. plus i do not believe in luck. The players must feel accountable and play to win. I am just a fan.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

*speaking of luck...*

The Bulls are 1-0 when wearing their red road jerseys and 0-2 when wearing their black road jerseys. Let's stick with what's working.


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

It is all about marketing . You know that will never happen.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*No, he LOST his last one...*



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> damn it we need FJ OF ROCKAWAY DOING THIS!!! WE'RE 2-0 WITH HIM STARTIN THE THREADS!!! :upset: :upset: :upset:


He did the atlanta game....2-1

Jerseys should NOT be an issue, seeing that this is a HOME game....Bulls 102- Celtics 89...yeah, I'm bold(i say) and dumb(u might say?).....oh well....


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Bostons comes out w/ revenge. Walker shows-off in his hometown w/ strings of treys!
Boston wins 98-89.....this BLOWS!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

they might want revenge but we are playing at home!! Bulls win a close one.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

We should all play close attention wo Eric Williams(?) in case that's the SF in question. Boston is one of the few teams that needs a PG.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I am intrested in seeing how Jay does playing against a team the second time around. I am thinking he goes for 20 tonight  

The trio of Marshall, Hasell and Blount did wonders down the stretch in the last match up. Hoping to see the same type on intensity. 

Could this be the game where Tyson repays the Bulls, for time missed, in the form of Toine domination? I am thinking Tyson is amped for tonight's rematch. No taunting Tyson, just dunk that ball on top of Walker  

Bulls win by 101- 94


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

i hope BC realized this time around that eddy is the KEY to beating the celtics, plain and simple


----------



## bigreg (Nov 6, 2002)

*getting the kids hungrier*

I was mad when the kids, curry and chandler didn't see much action in the game the other day. But fans, I'm with cartwright on this one. Why? Doing this will make the kids hungrier, and make us a better team in the long run. I look at kwame he didn't get any tick last season but over the summer it made him hungry and now he looks like a #1 draft pick not scoring but look at his blocks and rebounds, almost like a wallace but with better offensive moves. I love them both but these guys need to fill that someone will take there place if not performing well defensively. There is no reason why these guys can't average close to double figures a night in rebounding.


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

Bulls will come out fired up - they know they would have won in Toronto if they didn't get punked in the 3rd. A great lesson in playing all 48 minutes full-bore, or you get both bench splinters and the L.

Celts will come out fired up - 'twan's gonna finally shoot well.

I predict a fun, high scoring extravaganza. However, Bulls dominate the paint and the boards and win 109-103.

Remember in the first threepeat, when the Bulls fed Cartwright the first 3 plays of each half? They gotta start doing that with Eddy. If they don't do it tonight, I revise my prediction to be 101- 91 Celtics.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I predict we suffer our first blowout loss of the season.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*No, thats friday!*



> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I predict we suffer our first blowout loss of the season.


Surely our coach will not allow that to happen???:laugh:


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

I hope the Free-throw DR. met them at the airport when they got home from Toronto.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I can't put into words how much I hate it when a team that you SHOULD beat plays you well and wins. Their scrubs look like all-stars and their no-name guys post career numbers. Only to play like junk in their next game. Sure, the Raptors are playing Dallas but still! At least put up a fight so I know it wasn't entirely Chicago's fault.

Ok - it was.

Beat Boston.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler has two quick fouls. :sigh:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

ummmmm - while refreshing the espn page I'm seeing a LOT of missed lay-ups! The hell?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls down by two. Both teams shooting awful


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*So whats new???*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Bulls down by two. Both teams shooting awful


I posted numerous times during the toronto game how awful the Bulls were shooting....SOOOOOO many missed shots under the basket and from close distance....just outside the painted area....(Sorry, I have missed the game up til now, I was watching Bad Company with Chris Rock and Anthony Hopkins....pretty good flick!!!)

just saw the last two trips up the court..hmmmcrawford turns it over...next time..hmmmcrawford shots a 3 pointer too strong and CLANGS off the back of the rim...Bulls down after one...23-18??? uh oh....on a night when pierce and walker not doing much..we STILL cannot get a lead???? uh oh...here we go again!:upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Now the lead is 11!!!*

same as last game...opponents score, bulls CLANG!!!...opponents score...bulls CLANG!!! this is getting redundant and ridiculous!

WHAT do the Bulls do in practices....play cards?? cuz their shooting skills really do bite the big one!:upset:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

eric williams is torching us:upset: 

8 pts 4-5 shooting.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*This is too much to watch...*

Fizer makes one good slam and then clangs the rest of his shots...then fouls a couple times....then turns it over...I guess Cartwright is showcasing his talents, huh? I will check back on the Bulls later...I have to go and polish some silverware or something important....this is some sorry basketball....:upset: 

only down by 14...game over?:upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Fizer's last three shots clanged...*

off the front of the rim.....WHY is this guy playing??? WHY not try baxter??? could he do worse??? still down by 14...gee, what do we have 8 points in this quarter over half over already??? geez.....:upset:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Carwright's rotation is terrible. The things he is doing right now is hypocritical. He gets on Curry when he misses shots and rebounds and then yanks him out. Fizer misses shots and he has terrible helf D. Pierce made him look like a fool. 

Damn...


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

.333 field goal percentage??

9 turnovers???

:upset: :upset: :sour:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls need to box out... and instead of tapping a rebound, why don't they grab it!!!????


Whatever happened to the fundamentals of this game?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*10 Turnovers by the Bulls....*

THREE for celtics....Still down by 14...Chandler leading scorer with 8 points...where is Rose...where is Marshall??? this is sickening....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Remember we were down in double digets the first time we played them.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

alright, marshalls back  

blocks walker, then cleans up Jwills mess. 

Thats what i'm talking about :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*11 Turnovers by the bulls....*

still have ONLY 31 points with 2:00 left in the half.......ooops....sorry 12 turnovers....1:15 left...only down by 16, eh TBF?? lol


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*53-34 at the half??*

Bulls only down by 19, right??? LOL

This team is still a joke....Rose and marshall sure not playing like vets....but ...then, NONE of the Bulls are playing worth a crap!:upset:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

Jay at the buzzer! 

the rest of the game :upset:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

and we are still shooting like crap .333%

Things can only look up right???


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Last time we played it was 51-45 at halftime.... the hightest double digit lead the celts had was 10. This is 19. Sad display here. Terrible shooting. Terrible rebounding. Hope Carwright livens them up during halftime.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

There really aren't words to discuss the depths of my hatred for Marcus Fizer.

Coach Flo--I mean Cartwright--continues to do a lousy job with rotations and game preparation. The only reason Walter McCarty has a job is his ability to hit the three-point shot, specifically along the baseline. He was given what, three wide-open looks from there? That's an abysmal job of scouting and representative of a shoddy game plan.

I'm beginning to have genuine concerns about Eddy Curry. I thought Fizer was bad as a natural rebounder, but Curry makes Marcus look like Bill Russell. He is absolutely lost out there and he's significantly regressed from the end of last season. 

Regardless of what happens in the second half, tonight has been an embarrassing, indefensible effort by Chicago. Just disgusting.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*What do these guys do...*

during practices....look at dalibor's wedding photo album, or just watch oprah???


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Not in this game....*



> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> and we are still shooting like crap .333%
> 
> Things can only look up right???


and certainly not on friday(Dallas) or sat(Nets).....like I said, I think this is the last time we can say our team was .500 or better THIS year...based on how they have played the last three games.....Atlanta was NO different..they came out flat and slow and got behind and then hustled but could not come all the way back to get the win there either....:upset:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

we don't even have a double digit scorer. :upset: 
we are headed for a 68 point game.

This is just a thought I had, it may be way off, but:

could our poor shooting be caused in part by our complicated offense? The players may be thinking to much about where to be and when to be there that they can't just play naturally. They think to much about simple things and then can't shoot.
Maybe. Just an idea (are the bulls running the triangle, i can't see the game)


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Huh?*



> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> we don't even have a double digit scorer. :upset:
> we are headed for a 68 point game.


you think we can still get to 68????

chandler I believe is high man with 8 points...


> This is just a thought I had, it may be way off, but:
> 
> could our poor shooting be caused in part by our complicated offense? The players may be thinking to much about where to be and when to be there that they can't just play naturally. They think to much about simple things and then can't shoot.
> Maybe. Just an idea (are the bulls running the triangle, i can't see the game)


Why is tonights triangle any different than the first two games of the season's triangle???


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> we don't even have a double digit scorer. :upset:
> we are headed for a 68 point game.
> 
> ...


Things regressed when fizer got in there.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> we don't even have a double digit scorer. :upset:
> we are headed for a 68 point game.
> 
> ...


This'll earn me a "you don't understand the triangle" from certain folks on this board, but trust me when I say the offense is holding back Jay Williams. 

I can't necessarily say the same for the rest of the team, but Trenton Hassell's utter unwillingness or inability to throw a simple entry pass isn't making the triple post any easier to run.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Someone else said it perfect....*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> This'll earn me a "you don't understand the triangle" from certain folks on this board, but trust me when I say the offense is holding back Jay Williams.
> ...


THIS team, not only curry, has digressed from last year....the same thing happened before rose and marshall got here...remember guys? EVERYONE was waiting on Mercer and Brand to do the scoring and the basic fundamentals of basketball.....these guys should have their checks garnished!:grinning:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

LMAO, gotta love the no-bounds. 2nd chance points killed us. Impossible for us to come back from this. I think Boston knows what happened at Toronto.... soo looks like I'll take an early nap.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> This'll earn me a "you don't understand the triangle" from certain folks on this board, but trust me when I say the offense is holding back Jay Williams.


I believe you :yes:

triange:rocket:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

For the first time in recent memory, I'm flipping the channel during a game. If the Bulls don't want to try, neither am I.

Cartwright decided to supplement his horrible pregame preparation with the worst halftime speech of all time, I guess.

Can someone tell me again how those blown games at Atlanta and Toronto don't matter now? Maybe we'll revisit the issue in the middle of the 10 or 11-game losing streak we have ahead of us.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Bill isn't a good coach at all. I mean, he gets players respect but he's clueless on the X and O just like Wilkens in Toronto. We should have hired Calisimo sp? when we had the chance.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

oh come on... this isn't all Bill's fault!

the players still play the game, right?

I'll just chalk this one up to youth and inconsistency. the kids still don't really know what's going on yet. Marshall and Rose can only do so much any given night...

let's face it -- we knew going into this season the Bulls were still not a great team, and had a lot of growing to do. growing involves being blown out a few times. 

it's all part of the process

(but -- seeing as this game is far gone and all -- I'd like to hear that Tyson and Eddy got to play out the final stretch of the game, and maybe even learn a thing or two out there)


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Well...TONIGHT...*



> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> oh come on... this isn't all Bill's fault!
> 
> the players still play the game, right?
> ...



ROSE and Marshall have not done THEIR jobs....NONE of the Bulls players or coaches have, in my opinion.....this team is a disaster!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Tyson and Curry ARE learning....*



> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> oh come on... this isn't all Bill's fault!
> 
> the players still play the game, right?
> ...


what it will be like playing for the Bulls and sitting on the bench.....like you yourself said...this is a blowout....why not see what guys like Curry, chandler, and Baxter can do...???:upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Good news and bad news...*

Good news is Baxter is in....bad news...SO IS Fizer!!!

AND BAXTER TAKES THE CHARGE ON PIERCE!!! GO ROOK!!!!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> This'll earn me a "you don't understand the triangle" from certain folks on this board, but trust me when I say the offense is holding back Jay Williams.
> ...



YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY CORRECT. Jay cannot do ANYTHING. He dribbles the ball up the court, then he has to pass to Jalen at the top of the key. Then Jalen draws a double team and ABSOLUTELY REFUSES to pass to Williams. On a fast break, Williams dribbles the ball up the court, then passes off to Jalen as soon as he crosses half-court. Please, who would you rather have leading a fastbreak, Williams with his blazing speed or a lethargic Rose?

Williams NEEDS to run this offense. If Rose would just understand that Williams can create shots for him. The Bulls offense falls into these funks because all they do is give Jalen the ball and let him try to score. If Jalen would actually take what is given to him, and not try to force it all the time, he and the Bulls would be better off.

If the Bulls are going to put the shackles on Williams like this, what was the point in drafting him? They could have Rick Brunson dribbling the ball down the court and passing to Rose.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> Things regressed when fizer got in there.


Yeah...pretty damn sad. Chandler also getting these fouls so darn early in the game, I think it's pitiful. They should just start Marshall, he plays more than Chandler anyway.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Every team has these games every once in a while. Just play it our, go to the next one.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Besides NOT playing like a professional..*

basketball team, most of these guys look like they are playing on da block...man...PULL YOUR FREEKING SHORTS UP! Curry and chandler both have the waist band hanging around what looks like the middle of the cheeks of their BUTTS!! hey guys, it called a "waistband" cuz it supposed to be worn AROUND YOUR WAIST! that looks so damn sloppy and I am sick and tired of watching curry pully up his shorts!!!

yeah, yeah, yeah, I know, the shirt comes out to some extent..but these guys are trying to punk out the uniforms...its a disgrace the way they wear em..I was looking at the celtics and THEIRS ARE NOT being worn to that extent!

I hope curry's KNEE gets caught in the leg opening and he falls and busts his butt!

example, LOOK where Jay Williams wears his shorts.

CLEAN IT UP BILL!! Get your guys to at LEAST LOOK like a professional team, eh?:upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*85-57.....5:54 left*

Yeah, I am beginning to think there IS trouble in paradise.......well, now we are 2-3...then it will be 2-4....then...2-5........then Floyd will come back...lol...then we can start the whole process over again....i look for a trade to happen by this time next week.....:upset:


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Besides NOT playing like a professional..*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> basketball team, most of these guys look like they are playing on da block...man...PULL YOUR FREEKING SHORTS UP! Curry and chandler both have the waist band hanging around what looks like the middle of the cheeks of their BUTTS!! hey guys, it called a "waistband" cuz it supposed to be worn AROUND YOUR WAIST! that looks so damn sloppy and I am sick and tired of watching curry pully up his shorts!!!
> 
> yeah, yeah, yeah, I know, the shirt comes out to some extent..but these guys are trying to punk out the uniforms...its a disgrace the way they wear em..I was looking at the celtics and THEIRS ARE NOT being worn to that extent!
> ...




I don't know how Shaq was fined last year for baggy shorts if the NBA doesn't fine Curry and Chandler. I agree, they look ridiculous.

If its possible, Curry's shorts falling down his butt make him look even lazier than he really is. No, wait, he's just THAT lazy.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*So when is*

the 2003 NBA Draft Guys?

I heard about this kid Lebron James is he any good?


This is freaking sad.:upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*You can tell the scoring or play by the bulls is bad...*

when we are reduced to talking about how bad the BULLS LOOK in their uniforms!!! Jay and Freddie do not wear their shorts like that...why is that?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Why does Fizer play basketball?*

He Would be more valuable to society as a peon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Some people got what they've been asking for. Yesterday you were criticizing BC's rotation because Blount was getting too many minutes.

Less minutes from Marshall. Chandler and Curry playing more minutes. Blount sat the whole night.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Some people got what they've been asking for. Yesterday you were criticizing BC's rotation because Blount was getting too many minutes.
> 
> Less minutes from Marshall. Chandler and Curry playing more minutes. Blount sat the whole night.


The onyl reason this is the case because this is a freaking blowout. Bill is starting to look Floyd-ish because of his stupid rotation. He needs to concentrate only his main players, maybe a 8 man rotation. Hassel shouldn't freaking start period. His jumper is bricking the board and his decision making and passing are mediocre at best. This is the reason why he is a second rounder. Krause blows again by picking Hassel over Arenas. I was for this kid at the draft for our second rounder and was wondering, "Who the hell is Trenton Hassel?"


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I predict we suffer our first blowout loss of the season.


Congrats...  

Embarrasing loss tonight and it only gets harder with Dallas and New Jerz coming in. Hopefully we at least compete against those teams and keep it somewhat close.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I am upset. 2nd Quarter destruction... I dunno if we were playing the zone but we got took by the likes of Shammond Williams? Tony Delk? Please.

I shall not speak of this game again.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> 
> 
> Congrats...
> ...


Gee, thanks :|

I would have preferred to get this one wrong, but I could just feel it coming. So how 'bout those trade rumors?

I think a point I made before the season started was that there was a real possibility of Fizer and Crawford's trade value *declining* once they got out on the floor, and I don't think it's too early to say that's coming to pass, at least in Fizer's case.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Don't blame Cartwright for the loss. He was a contributor, but not the difference.

There is only one coach that would have led this Bulls team to victory tonight and his name is JESUS CHRIST.

Anyone else forget it.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Gee, thanks :|
> ...


Agreed. Is there an organization (besides the Bulls) dumb enough to pay Marcus Fizer $6.7 million dollars over the next two seasons for this kind of production (6.4ppg, 33% shooting, 3.2rpg)?

And doesn't everybody agree that Crawford's really stepped it up a notch in his determination to take back the starting PG job from Williams (3.6ppg, 21% shooting, 3.4apg)?

I don't know about anyone else, but I sleep better at night knowing we've got these guys locked up for the next two years.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

You can't win, or compete for that matter when your team shoots under 30%. Period.

When we learn how to shoot and take better shots, we'll be more competitive and in turn, start winning.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed. Is there an organization (besides the Bulls) dumb enough to pay Marcus Fizer $6.7 million dollars over the next two seasons for this kind of production (6.4ppg, 33% shooting, 3.2rpg)?
> ...


True, true.

Add to this 25 million guaranteed for Eddie Robinson.... 25 million!!!.... and it looks like we're stuck with the same team for at least the next two seasons. Jerry, pick up the phone.....



VD


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

positives if any from the game? Defense? Boston shot 37%. I do know the Zone bothered them in the third and and half of the fourth quarter. So maybe now we might put together a complete game in the future.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

This game sucked and all but look at it this way. Even the best teams get blown out.

I watched the Lakers lose to Dallas last year by over 20 points.

Sacramento is in the midst of a 3 game losing streak. They just lost to the Knicks!?

Even in a few years when the Bulls are taken more seriously - they will lose in blow-outs. It sucks to see such a lousy effort but it's going to happen forever.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

Good post Lizzy.

Reading this board sometimes is like living with a bi-polar personality. The team has played 5 games, has won 2 of them, and lost a third in overtime. Even the best teams suffer abismal shooting nights as did the Bulls against the Celtics. If the trend continues, then there's cause for concern. But let's not push the panic button just yet.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> This game sucked and all but look at it this way. Even the best teams get blown out.
> 
> I watched the Lakers lose to Dallas last year by over 20 points.
> ...


Very, very, very rarely does ANY team, good or bad, get blown out on their home court the way the Bulls did last night.

Think about it--Boston didn't even play particularly well. The Bulls could have easily lost by 40 or more. That's unusual, and it's troubling, and coupled with the terrible efforts for most of the previous two games, it's why I'm "pushing the panic button."


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nobull1</b>!
> Hey i might be lucky you never no :laugh:
> 
> Plus he started the Altanta thread therefore he is 2 and 1. plus i do not believe in luck. The players must feel accountable and play to win. I am just a fan.



YOU WERE TERRIBLE LUCK! LOL


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

It was the same story in Atlanta, Toronto, and vs Boston. The Bulls look disinterested in the first 3 quarters. I think that 2-0 start did more bad than good. It made a less than mediocre team think they are unbeatable. They think it's all right to fool around in the first three quarters and still manage to win the game in the fourth. Well it's not gonna happen!

I place some of the blame on the coaching staff. It's their job to get the team fired up and energized during the game. This always happens to the Bulls. Can you think of a time where this team had a comfortable lead in the first quarter? I can't remember, it seems to me that every game we're fighting back from a deficit suffered early.


----------

